# module-init-tools : Non trovo i comandi per i moduli!

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti.. 

per errore ho fatto un "emerge world" con attiva la uses "~x86" 

Ora non mi va piu' un cavolo. !!! Gran parte del sistema l'ho ripristinato, ma non riesco a caricare i moduli. I comandi tipo "modprobe" sono spariti.  Ora mi trovo dei pacchetti chiamati (es) "modprobe.old" 

E se provo a lanciar modprobe.old <nome modulo> non carica un bel niente e mi da un msg di errore.

Che pacchetto devo usare per ripristinarli ??? 

Scusate se non metto msg di errore ho altro, ma sto scrivendo da windows, visto che linux e' inutilizzabile !!! 

Grazie !!Last edited by maruscya on Tue Dec 14, 2004 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Ora non mi va piu' un cavolo. !!! Gran parte del sistema l'ho ripristinato, ma non riesco a caricare i moduli. I comandi tipo "modprobe" sono spariti.  Ora mi trovo dei pacchetti chiamati (es) "modprobe.old" 

 

Quelli sono i vecchi comadi ed erano nel pacchetto "modutils" (se non ricordo male), poi quando hai emerso il pacchetto "module-init-tools" li ha rinominati per preservarne la compatibilità.

Ora, tu che kernel usavi? Se si tratta di un 2.4 puoi usare quelli.

Peraltro non capisco come hai fatto a eliminare i module-init-tools facendo un emerge world, comunque prova a fare "emerge module-init-tools" visto che in teoria il sorgente dovrebbe essere ancora nella tua distfiles.

/me non capisce l'utilità di mettere il sistema in "~x86" a giorni alterni

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /me non capisce l'utilità di mettere il sistema in "~x86" a giorni alterni

 

Sarebbe da usare sempre   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sarebbe da usare sempre    

 

...la mia obiezione era infatto "o si usa sempre", oppure non si usa e per quei pacchetti che vogliamo assolutamente ~x86 c'é l'apposito packages.keywords

----------

## federico

Si avevo capito la tua posizione  :Smile: 

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora, tu che kernel usavi? Se si tratta di un 2.4 puoi usare quelli.
> 
> Peraltro non capisco come hai fatto a eliminare i module-init-tools facendo un emerge world, comunque prova a fare "emerge module-init-tools" visto che in teoria il sorgente dovrebbe essere ancora nella tua distfiles.
> ...

 

Ok... ora provo a rimuovere modutils,  e installa module-init-tools, visto che urso il kernel 2.6.9 

Ho usato ~x86, perche stavo lavorando sull' installazione del bluetooth e alcuni pacchetti richiedevano "~x86" per l'installazione. 

Solo che mi sono dimenticato di remmare l'opzione poi  :Sad: 

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Sarebbe da usare sempre     
> 
> ...la mia obiezione era infatto "o si usa sempre", oppure non si usa e per quei pacchetti che vogliamo assolutamente ~x86 c'é l'apposito packages.keywords

 

Questo e il mio problema.. non ho ancora padronanza delle opzioni di tutto gentooo   :Sad: 

----------

## maruscya

Come mi avete indicato ho installato il pacchetto 

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

Ora mi trovo i comandi modprobe.old etc... ma non modprobe

Sembra che non mi vengano installati i files in modo corretto. La versione installata e' la 3.0-r2 

Nella direcotry /sbin c'e un link a /bin/modprobe, ma se vado nella directory /bin non trovo nulla..  :Sad: 

Avete qualche idea ??

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Nella direcotry /sbin c'e un link a /bin/modprobe, ma se vado nella directory /bin non trovo nulla..  

 

Posta l'output di:

```
qpkg -l module-init-tools
```

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *maruscya wrote:*   Nella direcotry /sbin c'e un link a /bin/modprobe, ma se vado nella directory /bin non trovo nulla..   
> 
> Posta l'output di:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco qui l'output 

```

sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0-r2 *

CONTENTS:

/sbin

/sbin/modinfo.old

/sbin/insmod_ksymoops_clean

/sbin/kernelversion

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-insmod

/sbin/genksyms

/sbin/depmod.old

/sbin/insmod.old

/sbin/insmod.static.old

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modprobe

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-rmmod

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-depmod

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modinfo

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-insmod.static

/sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-generate-modprobe.conf

/sbin/generate-modprobe.conf

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man2

/usr/share/man/man2/get_kernel_syms.2.gz

/usr/share/man/man2/init_module.2.gz

/usr/share/man/man2/query_module.2.gz

/usr/share/man/man2/create_module.2.gz

/usr/share/man/man2/delete_module.2.gz

/usr/share/man/man8

/usr/share/man/man8/kallsyms.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/ksyms.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/rmmod.old.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/rmmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/lsmod.old.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/modprobe.old.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/depmod.old.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/insmod.old.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-insmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-lsmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-rmmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modprobe.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modinfo.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/depmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/insmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/lsmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/modinfo.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/modprobe.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/genksyms.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/i686-pc-linux-gnu-depmod.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/kernelversion.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man5

/usr/share/man/man5/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modules.dep.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/modprobe.conf.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/modules.dep.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/modules.conf.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modprobe.conf.5.gz

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27/CREDITS.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/modutils-2.4.27/TODO.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/AUTHORS.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/INSTALL.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/module-init-tools-3.0-r2/TODO.gz

/bin

/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-lsmod

/bin/lsmod.old -> ../sbin/insmod.old 1103020645

/etc

/sbin/ksyms -> insmod.old 1103020645

/sbin/kallsyms -> insmod.old 1103020645

/sbin/ksyms.static -> insmod.static.old 1103020645

/sbin/kallsyms.static -> insmod.static.old 1103020645

/sbin/lsmod.old -> insmod.old 1103020645

/sbin/modprobe.old -> insmod.old 1103020645

/sbin/rmmod.old -> insmod.old 1103020645

/sbin/lsmod -> ../bin/lsmod 1103020645

/sbin/rmmod.static -> insmod.static 1103020645

/sbin/modprobe.static -> insmod.static 1103020645

/sbin/lsmod.static -> insmod.static 1103020645

```

Spero di risolvere il prima possibile questa cosa perche ho la macchina ferma... e il lavoro si sta accumulando.. !! 

Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modprobe
> 
> /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-rmmod
> 
> /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-depmod
> ...

 

Quelle sono le utility. Il motivo per cui siano prefissate dal tuo CHOST tuttavia non lo so  :Sad: 

Hai provato a fare modules-update?

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *maruscya wrote:*   /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-modprobe
> 
> /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-rmmod
> 
> /sbin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-depmod
> ...

 

Ho provato a rinominare i files a mano ed in parte funziona. Ora non anche se la scheda di rete e' stata compilata nel kernel non riesco a tirare su i servizi di rete. percui ho la wks isolata  :Sad: 

C'e' modo di ripristinare il sistema, reinstallando magari lo stage 1/2/3 ??

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> C'e' modo di ripristinare il sistema, reinstallando magari lo stage 1/2/3 ??

 

Il problema é che non so perché si comporti in questa maniera "divertente".

Puoi provare qualcosa di simile:

```
emerge -C modutils

emerge -C module-init-tools
```

verificare che i file di cui abbiamo parlato siano effettivamente spariti e poi nuovamente:

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

----------

## lavish

Controlla di avere la versione di gcc-config piu' recente:

```
# emerge sync && etcat -v gcc-config
```

1) Se e' effettivamente la piu' recente:  

```
gcc-config 1 (o quello che vuoi usare --> la lista la trovi con gcc-config -l) && source /etc/profile && emerge module-init-tools (o modutils, dipende da quale stai usando)
```

 ;

2) Altrimenti 

```
emerge -uDv gcc-config
```

 e poi torni al punto (1)

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Controlla di avere la versione di gcc piu' recente:

 

Perche gli dici di controllare la versione di gcc? C'é qualcosa che non so/non ricordo?

maruscya, ti dispiacerebbe donare a questo thread un titolo più significativo?

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perche gli dici di controllare la versione di gcc? C'é qualcosa che non so/non ricordo?

 

Scusami, volevo dire di gcc-config (ho editato il precedente post) 

Cmq i686 come prefix sui programmi compilati e' un bug di una recente versione di gcc-config... se dai un'occhiata nel forum trovarei di sicuro cio' a cui mi riferisco. ho dovuto sistemare la box a una mia amica canadese per questo bug.

NB. mi sto riferendo al gcc-config ~

----------

## maruscya

[quote="lavish"]

2) Altrimenti 

```
emerge -uDv gcc-config
```

Non riesco a emergere il gcc-config perche il pacchetto sysvinit blocca l'installazione !!!

----------

## lavish

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Non riesco a emergere il gcc-config perche il pacchetto sysvinit blocca l'installazione !!!

 

Puoi postare il risultato di etcat -v gcc-config ?

(ovviamente dopo aver sincato, ma penso tu l'abbia appena fatto)

----------

## lavish

Consiglio: metti come titolo "i686-pc-linux-gnu prefix"

----------

## maruscya

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *maruscya wrote:*   Non riesco a emergere il gcc-config perche il pacchetto sysvinit blocca l'installazione !!! 
> 
> Puoi postare il risultato di etcat -v gcc-config ?
> 
> (ovviamente dopo aver sincato, ma penso tu l'abbia appena fatto)

 

Eccolo Qui !!! 

```

bash-2.05b$ etcat -v gcc-config

[ Results for search key           : gcc-config ]

[ Candidate applications found : 2 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc-config :

        [   ] 1.3.6-r4 (0) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 1.3.7-r6 (0) OVERLAY

bash-2.05b$

```

Questo msg lo sto scrivendo da linux... Ho rinominato a mano i files , e in parte funziona. Almeno riesco a connettermi in rete e a far partire KDE !!! 

Vorrei pero riuscire a risolvere in modo definitivo il problema ...  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Vorrei pero riuscire a risolvere in modo definitivo il problema ... 

 

Ho riorganizzato il post di lavish dove ti dava le istruzioni:

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ### "gcc-config -l" per avere la lista dei possibili gcc
> 
> #gcc-config 1
> ...

 

----------

## lavish

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b$ etcat -v gcc-config
> ...

 

OVERLAY? o_0 che cosa ci fa li'? E poi non e' possibile che tu non abbia nemmeno una versione installata... ma che casino hai fatto?

IMHO ripartirei da 0....

----------

## lavish

@ randomaze : thx ma non so quanto gli possa servire a questo punto...

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @ randomaze : thx ma non so quanto gli possa servire a questo punto...

 

No quasi sicuramente é l'etcat che sbaglia... a me é da un pò che lo fa  :Sad: 

```
# etcat -v gcc-config

[ Results for search key           : gcc-config ]

[ Candidate applications found : 2 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc-config :

        [  I] 1.3.6-r4 (0) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 1.3.7-r6 (0) OVERLAY

# grep OVERLAY /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

# ls /usr/local/portage/

total 0

0 games-misc/
```

Piuttosto non capisco la funzione di gcc-config dato che lui non lo ha installato... mi sa che stasera faccio due ricerche  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

@maruscya: posta l'output di

```
#ls /usr/local/portage/
```

----------

## maruscya

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *maruscya wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b$ etcat -v gcc-config
> ...

 

Il problema e' che non lo so nemmeno io... Come scritto all' inizio ho lasciato la USE="x86" attiva, cosa che di solito non faccio... e durante la notte lancio l'update del sistema.

Ora mi sa che ho il sistema meta instabile e meta stabile.... piu' notevoli casini.  L'idea di rifare la macchina mi e' passata per la testa, ma ora non posso.  :Sad:  E' la macchina che uso per lavorare e non posso perdere 24 ore per reinstallare tutto da capo...  :Sad: 

Ora sono a buon punto. Kde funziona, i moduli sono ripartiti, ho solo qualche problemino qui e li... ma riesco a lavorare. 

Per ora il problema non e' risolto ma riesco cmq a fare qualcosa... se qualcuno ha altre info da darmi... bhe.. sono qui che aspetto  :Smile: 

Intanto io continuo con le mie prove

----------

## maruscya

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @maruscya: posta l'output di
> 
> ```
> #ls /usr/local/portage/
> ```
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Non la directory che mi hai indicato !?!?!? !

----------

## lavish

Non hai un overlay ma etcat ti dice che i pacchetti sono in overlay... entropia.....

Provaa postare il make.conf.. non si sa mai

----------

## maruscya

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non hai un overlay ma etcat ti dice che i pacchetti sono in overlay... entropia.....
> 
> Provaa postare il make.conf.. non si sa mai

 

eccolo qui.... e' lo stesso che uso da tempo ormai. Ho solo commentato la riga FEATURES, per evitare che vengano utilizzati dei sorgenti gia compilati 

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -funroll-loops -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

#FEATURES="ccache keeptemp keepwork"

USE=" -java -gnome alsa gtk gtk2 kde dvd qt fonts ldap 3dnow divx4linux directfb fbdev live nas network rtc sse"

LINGUAS="it en"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

```

Spero di uscirne presto da sto problema  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

 

E' vero che lavish aveva chiesto il contenuto di /usr/local/portage, tuttavia con un minimo di attenzione avresti dovuto capire che da te si chiama /usr/local/overlay  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maruscya

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *maruscya wrote:*   PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay" 
> 
> E' vero che lavish aveva chiesto il contenuto di /usr/local/portage, tuttavia con un minimo di attenzione avresti dovuto capire che da te si chiama /usr/local/overlay 

 

Chiedo perdono per il banale errore.... e' che sono ormai cotto da questo continuo controllare e ricontrollare configurazioni..... 

Ecco qui il contenuto di overlay....

```
digimon root # ls -l /usr/local/overlay/

total 8

-rw-r--r--  1 maruscya users 5486 Oct 29 17:10 boinc.tar.bz2

```

Chiedo ancora scusa..   :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> digimon root # ls -l /usr/local/overlay/
> 
> ...

 

Non preoccuparti, siamo tutti nel pallone alla fine  :Wink: 

Cmq non capisco perche' tu abbia maruscya users in overlay... miii che casino!   :Crying or Very sad: 

La cosa ancora piu' strana e' che tu non abbia gcc-config e che te ne venga bloccata l'emersione...   :Confused: 

Lo so che sono logorroico/magari non ha senso/hai gia' cercato con etcat, ma potresti controllare con tipo un... locate se hai gcc-config? Non mi vengono in mente altre idee riguardo al prefix altrimenti...

----------

